# Google- New Drug Could Ease Pain In Common Bowel Disease - Asian Scientist Magazine



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Asian Scientist Magazine
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New Drug Could Ease Pain In Common Bowel Disease*
*Asian Scientist Magazine*
AsianScientist (Oct. 31, 2013) â€" Australian researchers have identified the mechanism of pain relief of a new drug for treating *irritable bowel syndrome* with constipation (*IBS*-C). Published in the journal Gastroenterology, the study describes the pain *...*
Researchers are giving good new with a new find on a drug to combat *Irritable* *...*<nobr>Health and Beauty News (blog)</nobr>

<nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

